
Trump Says U.S. Ship Shot Down Iranian Drone in Strait of Hormuz - breck
https://www.wsj.com/articles/iran-seizes-foreign-tanker-it-accuses-of-smuggling-fuel-11563449352?mod=rsswn
======
solsticedev
Where in this article does it cite "electronic jamming"? Just curious where
the title is from here as it doesn't seem to match the article

~~~
heavymark
They presumably first read an article on another site such as CNN that
mentions electronic jamming: [https://www.cnn.com/2019/07/18/politics/trump-
us-destroyed-i...](https://www.cnn.com/2019/07/18/politics/trump-us-destroyed-
iranian-drone/index.html) but then decided to share an article based on it
from a particular well known source such as WSJ in this case, that happens not
to mention what they included in the title. So yes, the person should have
shared the actual article they read and that they based on the title on.

~~~
breck
My fault. That's exactly what happened. I saw it first on CNN, but posted the
WSJ article (just because I find WSJ to generally be a better source), but it
was only after posting that I realized the WSJ didn't mention "electronic
jamming", which was actually the reason why I thought it was interesting to HN
in the first place. Curious why the WSJ did not mention that.

------
SEJeff
It was mentioned somewhere that the USS Boxer had the LMADIS. This article has
a bit more about it:

[https://www.marinecorpstimes.com/news/your-marine-
corps/2019...](https://www.marinecorpstimes.com/news/your-marine-
corps/2019/01/31/the-corps-strapped-a-new-counter-drone-system-to-the-deck-of-
a-warship-transiting-the-suez-canal-heres-why/)

The LMADIS is entirely EW (electronic warfare) with no direct kinetic kill
ability.

~~~
souprock
What makes that really interesting is that the Marines are strapping land
vehicles onto ships to add capability. This is such a hack. Want another
weapon or sensor for the ship? Add an entire truck that has it, including the
wheels and engine and everything else. Somebody gets to sit in the truck.

~~~
SEJeff
Why is it a hack? You have an emerging threat the existing assault ships
aren't scoped to handle, and you find a cheap expedient way to handle it. If
we (heaven forbid!) did end up going to war with Iran, do you not think
Marines would need to land? Do you not think they'd need counter-drone
vehicles to survive? Seems like an odd couple, but a good use of tactics to
me.

------
devoply
Let's just agree that anyone's drones are completely fair game for anyone else
with the means to destroy them. Their destruction is not justification for
anything other than a claim for damages in court.

~~~
lonelappde
Military drones cost $4M to $140M. That's well in the range of what govts and
private entities risk human life over, whether you like it or not.

~~~
devoply
Missiles are similarly expensive.

